# Congratulations to all!!!



## micafe

I just discovered today that this forum exists, therefore, I'm a little late sending my congratulations to those of you who have reached these important goals. 

 *C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S ! ! !*  

 *¡ ¡ ¡ F E L I C I T A C I O N E S ! ! !* 

--micafe--​


----------



## .   1

This seems to be a sort of a congratulations for the Congratulations Page so I heartily concur.

Congratulations to Micafe for congratulating the congratulatory congregation.

.,,


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Well I join to this congratulation of the congratulation for the congartulation pages.

I hope you congratulate a lot. he!


----------



## TrentinaNE

No, you must be Don Francisco's sister!
No, it's a greater honor for me!

(You'll either get it or you won't...  )


----------



## .   1

No, let me open the door for you.
Congratulations have always been a far mor effective method of modifying behaviour than blunt criticism.

.,,
Don't waste time on poor behaviour in preference to reinforcing talent.


----------



## micafe

. said:


> This seems to be a sort of a congratulations for the Congratulations Page so I heartily concur.
> 
> Congratulations to Micafe for congratulating the congratulatory congregation.
> 
> .,,


 
Thank you *.,, * congratulations to you too for accepting my congratulations and also for congratulating me and the others.. blah blah blah 

How should I call you.. *period comma comma*?


----------



## .   1

I had always considered myself to be one of the dot commers of the dot com generation.

.,,


----------



## micafe

. said:


> I had always considered myself to be one of the dot commers of the dot com generation.
> 
> .,,


 
Oh, ok. That makes sense..


----------



## GavinW

micafe said:


> Oh, ok. That makes sense..


 
Just out of curiosity, have you since gone and checked to see if your fellow foreros have congratulated you in the past for achieving the erstwhile redoubtable goals of 1K, 2K and 3K posts? Or are you gearing up for a congratulation-fest come 4K?
;-)

Like I say, just being nosey....


----------



## loladamore

Congratulations to all the congratulatory congratulators and congratulated congratulatees!
I congratulate you all congratulantly.

Congrats!

PS Before anyone asks, no I don't think that 'congrantulantly' is really a word, but I like the sound of it.


----------



## micafe

GavinW said:


> Just out of curiosity, have you since gone and checked to see if your fellow foreros have congratulated you in the past for achieving the erstwhile redoubtable goals of 1K, 2K and 3K posts? Or are you gearing up for a congratulation-fest come 4K?
> ;-)
> 
> Like I say, just being nosey....


 
No, I have not. If someone doesn't let me know I will never see those posts. I don't participate in the language forum to be congratulated. I don't even know how many messages I've posted. The congratulations came as a big surprise to me, since I didn't even know this forum existed. 

Like I say, it's better to be envied than to envy.


----------

